
Dean Kamen's High School Robotics competition looking for engineers/mentors - iamelgringo
http://www.usfirst.org/default.aspx
======
speek
I'm a little pissed at my high school for starting a FIRST team the year after
I left. I mean, we had sponsors for the years before that, but they would
always back out last minute.

Man, this would have saved me a ton of money at WPI (you get a scholarship if
you compete), but who knows I might even stay at Northeastern, seeing how much
I love it.

------
rms
I did FIRST's smaller sibling in high school. Was a lot of fun.

<http://www.botball.org/>

